
Launch HN: Vacucu – Define and book customized outdoor activities - obfuscatedgeek
https://www.vacucu.com/
======
obfuscatedgeek
Vacucu is an online portal where individuals can request, search, and book
customized sports activities & sports activities related services. Anyone can
define trips based on their needs and requirements (include transport,
accommodation, extra services) and will get customized quotes from verified
providers. You can then book the offer with no additional costs.

Built using JS stack (Node.js & React.js) with server-side rendering thanks to
the awesome framework
[https://github.com/zeit/next.js/](https://github.com/zeit/next.js/)

Any feedback/criticism is highly appreciated.

Thanks, Ejaz.

